# Tripod Recommendations?



## benlanghorne (May 18, 2012)

Hi guys

I need to buy a new tripod since one of the legs on my last one broke! I'm wanting to buy a Pro grade tripod, as I need the sturdiness and functionality for my photos. Money isn't particularly an issue for me! ;D

I've been looking at the Manfrotto 057 Carbon Fiber Tripod 4 Sections Geared (http://www.manfrotto.co.uk/photo-tripods-057-series), but would like to hear your reccommendations from other tripod manufacturers (Giotto, Vanguard etc...).

I'm also going to be needing a ball head for it too, and for this I've been looking at Vanguard's Hydrostatic Ball Heads (http://www.manfrotto.co.uk/photo-heads-hydrostatic), but I'm unsure about which one to buy.

I haven't been in the 'tripod buying' game for a while, so I'm a little unsure about what all these darned new features are! ;D

Many thanks for all your help!

Ben Langhorne

http://www.benlanghornephotography.co.uk/


----------



## jaduffy007 (May 18, 2012)

If money isn't a concern... 

http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=TripodsRRS&key=cat

http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=Ballhead55&key=cat

One thing for sure... cheap tripods are worthless...and in the long run will cost you more. Best to do it right from the start.


----------



## photophreek (May 18, 2012)

If money is no object, I suggest the Gitzo 3531 Mountaineer. I'd get the short center column, See link:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/569149-REG/Gitzo_GT3531_GT3531_6X_Carbon_Fiber.html

The Induro BHD 3 or RRS, Kirk or Arca Swiss ballheads are all excellent. Get a Gitzo Series 3 tripod bag and the Wimberley P5 camera plate of the Kirk L bracket for the camera you own. It's easy to spend $1000+ on this system, but it will be the last tripod you'll buy.


----------



## Archangel72 (May 18, 2012)

I have Gitzo 3541 L carbon 6x mountainer with Gitzo 3780 QR ballhead.

I will never ever have to buy another tripod, this one is for a lifetime (or two)!
It has great stability and durability.
If you have PRO gear, than you need PRO legs too.
Money is always deal breaker, but if you "drive" Ferrari, 8) than you have to buy extreme tyres.
That's GITZO! 

Archangel72


----------



## benlanghorne (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm liking the look of the Gitzo Series 3 6X Mountaineer 4-section Tripod with G-Lock (http://www.gitzo.co.uk/series-3-6x-mountaineer-4-section-tripod-with-g-lock), as it looks like an exceptional tripod, and has all the features I want. I'm not sure I need the height of the long version, so I thought I'd go with this and save a bit of weight instead! Thanks for all the suggestions (and keep them coming!!) ;D

In terms of tripod heads Archangel72 suggested the Gitzo 3780 QR ballhead:


Archangel72 said:


> I have Gitzo 3541 L carbon 6x mountainer with Gitzo 3780 QR ballhead.


And it does look like a great ballhead, but I was wondering what the difference between the Gitzo 3780 QR ballhead (http://www.gitzo.com/product/72038.71852.83183.0.0/GH3780QR/_/Series_3_Mag_Off_Centre_Head_Quick_Release), and the Gitzo GH3781 QR ballhead (http://www.gitzo.com/ser3-ball-head-qr-black) is. I realise that the Gitzo 3780 QR has friction control whilst the 3781 doesn't, but what does this mean in terms of real life use?

Thanks for all your replies, and keep them coming! ;D

Ben Langhorne

http://www.benlanghornephotography.co.uk


----------

